# Night Dive



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

The wife's been yapping about me not spending enough time with her. She's ticked because I spend my weekends on the boat instead of doing whatever the hell it is she does while I'm gone... so... I'm taking her with me.. lol.. She was all tickled at first but when I wake her up in about 30 minutes she's going to be pissed. hahahahahah.:reallycrying:reallycrying

We're going to get in a night dive and poke some flounderbefore the sun comes up this morning. So, I gotta pull the boat out of the yard at 230 to meet the guys, get in the water, and to the spot before sun up. The coffe's brewing now and when I pull her out of bed, you guys will probably hear her freak from your house when she realizes she's getting up at 230 on a saturday morning.. :doh:doh:shedevil:shedevil

She won't be jacking with my fishing any time soon.. :letsdrink:clap:clap

Hopefully I'll have some good reports later with pics :takephototaken by my angry, sleep deprivedwife.:sleeping LOL.. man I can't wait to go drag her out of bed.. :sleeping:sleeping


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

haha good luck with the flounder..and on the wake up plans.


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

cold water wake-up? you would pay for it later but it would be SO worth it


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Uh ohhh.....no more coments from jarhead on this post.......makes me wonder if things didnt go to well with the early morn wake up........:doh Let us know if your still alive man! Hee hee


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

never made it to the night dive. you all know how things are in the morning and you never get out there in time. oh well i am gonna try to go after them friday night all night. he did do great though on his first fish. sucks he could not have shot one of those stud snapper swimming around him.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I made it out alive Clay.. It was touch and go there for a while but she got over it.. The whole thing kinda backfired.. She's determined to get certified now after watching us shoot all those fish... I just left the dive shop signing her up for classes.. I'm glad she wants to dive, just don't know how the "man time" is going to go with the wife on the boat all the time.. No more worrying about a dive buddy...


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

My wife got certified two years ago. Now, i get to clean two sets of gear....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well...my wife has got certified, but she is still scared to get in the water...due to seein my videos with sharks and such. She will get over it one day.



However, as most know, she was also scared to death to be on a boat out in the Gulf until a few weeks ago when her sister was here and wanted to go fishing.



Well....you know that whole "all you care about is yourself and hangin out with your dive buddies see if they make you coffee in the morning and wash your cloths and cook your meals and you dont spend enough time with me and that must mean you dont love me blah blah blah..."????? Well..prepare for that to be OVER!!!!!



My wife NOW is on wether underground and live bouy sites looking tio see when the next best day is, and if its during the week convincing me I need to blow the day off work!!!!!:toast She is also helping out the day before getting stuff ready for the boat!!!



Yesterday was her third time out with us. Capt Paul Redman, FishinFL, and Brandy have been out with her on the boat. If you wife isnt uptight and can handle the guy humor and gay jokes all day long....it aint a problem at all. You will...instead of getting bitched at for going out...be getting thanked for TAKING HER out! (IT helps if you kinda act like you didnt think you could go that day...but you did since she wanted too!)



In the past, NaChlWater Daves wife has been with us, and Brandy's wife, and Snipers wife, and it has never caused any problems....cuz they all knew were a crude bunch of guys, so they better have thick skin.



And one of the biggest 2 benifits is more fish! You just added a nother licence on the boat and a bigger limit, and if they dont dive yet, but fish while your down or during surface intervals??? Well....the last 2 trips with her, only 2 divers, and 36 fish in the box one day, and 26 fish in the box another day. 



Win-Win situation!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

YEP! Bringing the wife along was the best thing I have ever done. Now she knows the people that I talk about and sees what goes on on a day out. She knows why we get back at dark ANDI get to shoot HER limit. Laughing all the way to the bank. She is afraid of the water and can not fathom what draws me underneath, but she went to MBT and bought a whole snorkle kit after her first trip. She doesn't have to understand but she accepts me.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Amen to having to clean two sets of dive gear.. She went snorkeling around with her new gear while we were diving the jetties and I get to clean her stuff as well as mine now. Great..


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Be careful what you wish for, lest it come true.


----------

